# big w sale hummingbird piranah max 10



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Big W latest sale , includes a hummingbird piranah max 10 fish finder for $148 .00, i think a few people on the forum use them , so, bugger it i`m in for one


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I can say that for my main Purpose, knowing the depth, this unit does it very well.........also picks up fish marks pretty well and is a small unit to boot, has some good features, for this money it's very hard to walk past it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks Ash , i knew you and Red used them , so thats good enough for me


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm, you have a persuasive argument there BB  Keep it nice and simple I reckon - as long as you have a handle on the structure down below and what is hanging around you can't go too far wrong IMHO 8) 
Of course the price has a strong appeal to someone like me too - married with kids and possessing a bit of Scottish blood means you never pass up a bargain :shock: 
Big W here I come 

Cheers

Cuda :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

onya cuda, all I really need in a fish finder is a rough idea of structure under me, i realise it would be nice to have more , but , i guess truthfully , its all i can afford


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

You cant go wrong for that price. I will get one myself, I think.


----------



## squidangler (Nov 13, 2006)

i saw them in big W yesterday and wished i hadn't gone christmas shopping earlier that day.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hey guys,
Do you know if that's Australia wide?
I will be near the Big W at Tuggeranong (ACT) tonight.
Any idea what the normal price is?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

BigW catalog is available on line,

http://www.bigw.com.au/catalogue%2030-1 ... dex01.html

so the Max 10 fish finder should be australian wide, the price in the catalog is $148.

knot-too-fast it might be worth giving them a ring before you get there other wise you can try Woden or Civic.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you know if that's Australia wide?
> I will be near the Big W at Tuggeranong (ACT) tonight.
> Any idea what the normal price is?


I got mine for $168 and that was on sale. i know tackle shops have them for over $200.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYRkPTwAAGVfgAASV+f9Wrz9FIo/7/+wMAGSYGxE0FGTCZAaNDT1GgNHqep+qMgGgNTTKNqJ6j1GmkeiZoEaMhhoRmUNMNTBCap5GCT0ajINpBoNAAHpBMD7VBhnslvi1zAXWvdUXGJKg+npOkll5r98sawCn2iaug0JG9kMR4/6xEJhLbOx4++l5bvCuW4845vwVIcMklwWg6p87FgkUSCdniKKFQUUPu/hyjBXPkmA67czXPZNIl3hTyBuBQCLj2K7JCGyMmK8iAdUUkkEGEBNUcy+ZQUqPXwjCfWEwBPwRfXdIyLEUJEgDLlociLu2m9HuXrmd56shzhTKk/RNsYAiKNduMBa/+0OS38rus2kzsgYnIcRmqcj2I2OmpzgZMS59NvCJTCYcgouULDgaOa8PMnawd9elq7pww0FPmBiUBQMZJlPKhxNIIqmASlFdgTXVMP1RZAUjFctsxPqkdh39Gkb4PLiGFySaR4UG7xSkaM5ao3rsCvFTMEhvBcdyNXB+SghY55mR03PkigiSe1lDMGDmASlOU0jWaTVYlko5g/9jqPLK6DqTlgIEAk9KzX4xge/i7kinChIQjIengA=


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Red,
Thanks for that, got Woden and Tuggers mixed up :roll: 
Thanks for the offer but looks now as if I will get into Canberra around 8pm and head into Big W in Civic instead.
Yet to sort out the kayak loading problem for the transit van as yet, so getting it up to canberra is difficult. May convert my old trademans trailer with its own roof rack as a yak carrier.
Must arrange a trip with all the Canberra guys down my way say over Xmas period. Eden, Merimbula or Pambula??
Sorry to hijack this thread.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Sounds good Red.
Jan 2007


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

John, 2 months ago they were on SALE for $168, and are now on sale for $148, normally over $ 200 in ships chandlers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

My local tackleshop has them much cheaper in their new catalog at $189. . . . Wait, that's not cheaper! [i wus never good at maths]

So Big W PiranhaMax 10x at $148 is way cheaper, at least a hundred bucks or so. :roll:


----------

